# Completely Overwhelmed



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd say start on which is most important. Have pasture is nice, but I'd like to have a stall and a turn out area (doesn't have to be huge) to keep them in. So first I'd do the fencing for a paddock (could even be hot tape), do the stalls and the roof (I assume it structurally sound?). Then I'd wait a while, get you money back up, and work on clearing the land and setting up pastures. Pasture isn't necessary, but shelter and a place to move around in is.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Make a list of what you want to accomplish, then prioritize the items, working on the most important one first. Since we're headed into winter, probably stalls or at least some sort of wind break where the horses can get out of the rain, snow, and ice would be most important IME---our horses really enjoy that they have free access to their stalls so stall gates maybe can wait if your horses get along at feeding time, or you could get by with just one closable stall for now. Next tackle a paddock where the horses can hang out, get some exercise, and perhaps even munch on a hay (sort of a sacrifice area for later on when you have pasture). From there, work on fencing and cross-fencing, seeding pasture, etc. Also remember, owning property is a never ending "project" since there are always things you want to do or change! Don't let it get you down and don't beat yourself up if a project doesn't get completed as planned---that happens.


Enjoy having your horses at home!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

There is an excellent, non-horse book I’ve taken a lot of great life advice from, called “Finding Joy” by Charlotte Kasl. One of my favorite passages is entitled “When you feel like a baby, get a babysitter!” Which is where we come in. That is not to say we’re calling you a baby – far from it! We KNOW how tough horse management and land ownership/farm upkeep is. 

So here’s what you can do: Break things down into easy-to-manage chunks. 

I’m a project administrator - I know when I have a big project, it makes me feel so much better to know I have a plan, and an idea of how long things will take and how much I need to devote myself to them. I’m someone who thrives on a logical progression from one thing to another – you may be different, so feel free to modify this plan however you see fit. This may involve sitting down with some paper, or at your computer, together with your husband, and talk about the following:

1: What needs to be done? Write out the biggest, most major jobs. Not the little, fiddly crap that is for convenience or preference- write down things that have to do with SAFETY, SHELTER, and CARE. The rest can wait. 

2: Categorize the jobs. Of those jobs, SAFETY will always be the most important, followed closely by SHELTER. If your horses aren’t safe, nothing else matters. If you cannot shelter and protect them from the elements, it makes the third thing, CARE, much more difficult.

3. So now you have your jobs categorized. Look at SAFETY and choose the most immediate, pressing need you have in that category, and mark it #1, then go down the list from most to least important. Do that for each category – what is the most important? You should wind up with 3 “#1” priorities, and the rest numbered as Most to Least important.

Take the 3 priorities and list out what it would take to accomplish each – time, money, labor, materials. You make a budget for things that can be measured in money, give yourself a time frame. 

Next, look at your RESOURCES – how much of each do you have to contribute? Can you hire help, get help from family, friends, or neighbors? Can you source materials more cheaply? Rent or borrow equipment? Can you take out a loan, sell something you don’t need, or barter to get what you need? Can you find materials (fence posts, boards, poles, etc) through free or cheap means such as Craigslist? 

So now, you take what you have – Your NEEDS, your PRIORITIES, and your RESOURCES, and compare them. If your resources don’t cover your needs, then you have to do some problem-solving, or possibly re-evaluate the goal in mind – maybe make a different plan until you have the resources to cover the priorities.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That does sound very overwhelming. But, don't fret! Everything will get done. Focus on what is most crucial, then go from there. Start day by day, doesn't have to be done right away. It will all happen, in time. I agree with making a list. See what needs to be done asap, then go down the list- don't stress too much, you'll drive yourself crazy! You can do it!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Lucky for you, your horses are probably not thinking, "I wish my stall was nicer!" but rather, "When is my next meal?" I'm sure you have their nutritional needs covered so they are happy! Therefore, I agree w/ starting w/ the safety issues first. Like the above poster said, a pasture is nice, but not a requirement. A safe turn-out and shelter IS a requirement, so get that done, and as you can, add more! Congrats on having your horses at home!


----------



## JADIP (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh .. Wow. Thank you all so much .. And Mulefeather and I am a baby. I'll admit it  
I have to tell you, I came home tonight with their rations this evening to find them at the gate nickering at me. Have I mentioned I love having them home? 

I admit, I haven't put this mental list down to paper because then I would be forced to see it. If figured if we can come to a conclusion of what has to be a priority and work on that I'm happier for a bit. Until that project is done and we have to pick the next item. When it comes down to it, the horses are fat and sassy. They have room to run (after 3 months off, Izzy knew the gig was up and bolted when she seen DD with the bridle. Brat.) I'll sit my old-man down and write out this list.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

First, do the priorites list Mulefeather suggested. 
Then go to your local USDA office and speak to them. We used an EQUIP program to addcrkss fencing, a new well, and piping to the newly cross-fenced pastures. They paid about half.

We bought a farm 900miles from our home. First we ran the new perimeter fencing, then built the barn, and have gradually worked on adding the finishing touches.


----------



## JADIP (Nov 19, 2013)

DH and I discussed tonight. Roof repair to commence soon. Come to find out one of our darling new neighbors whom he was doing some plumbing work for, took it upon his sweet self to purchase the roofing screws for us. He felt DH undercharged him and wanted to help. God works wonders doesn't he? 

I just recently found our local Ag ext. Didn't realize that I drive by it daily ... but they're closed by the time I even get off work. It'll be worth scooting out early one day to get some direction on this place.

.. 900 miles? I can't wrap my head around that distance for that size of project..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It's very easy to get totally overwhelmed when you put house, horses, land, barn, and projects all in one sentence. Mulefeather's way to get things listed and prioritized is AWESOME! I printed it out to help us sort out some tasks. The good news is, unless it's a safety thing that needs work right now, the rest will all still wait for you to get to them tomorrow. As long as the horses are fat, sassy and happy, the rest will get done when it gets done. Don't forget to plan some "me" time in there so you can ride, or drive or whatever you love to do with or without the horses. Once they become nothing but work it's easy to fall out of love.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

It is a lot of work, but every day off, work. Get up in the morning with "I'm going to do this." In your head, and head in out. I made a pole round pen with a hand saw and a hammer. I sawed a bunch of small trees and pounded posts all day. A week later, I had another day off, so I started again. 

The trick isn't to look at the big picture. Focus on one task at a time, and really get in there! It can be done! Never lose hope!  I'll tell you a little story of success- how my family made our land into what it is today. 

We started with about an acre of cleared land. We threw together a log house, and ended up finding an old garage, hauled it to our property and nailed together a few straight stalls. 
Then my father started cutting wood. Every day he would saw wood and haul it out with a little pony (my pony) he bought. Eventually he sold the wood and got a nice paycheque. He bought a few pigs and pastured off the cutting for them. Within a year they had eaten the stumps (with help from a few gallons of canola oil) and made a very nice pasture. He sold the pigs and moved the horses into their new pasture. 

He ended up buying a few cows, fencing off about seventy acres of woods, and turning them out. He started cutting wood again, and repeat. He dropped the cows hay on brush piles, and they did the work of disappearing the brush piles. Now, 15 years later, we have fifty acres of cleared pastureland. Everything takes time. 

We also rented a portable saw mill and used our own freshly cut-freshly hauled logs to build a barn with the help of a few friends. Call it a barn raising! 

The land will wait for you. Focus on the small things, not the big picture. It might not be perfect, but it will be home.


----------



## JADIP (Nov 19, 2013)

Such beautiful advice from everyone, thank you. Not gonba lie, I teared up a little. Our home is slowly on its way to being absolutely beautiful. I should have piped up sooner. Thank you!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

@Mulefeather I think you are my new hero


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I have to agree with everybody who says your projects will go on forever so take your time and enjoy the process. I am in the same boat, bought a parcel of land with a house on it. In the spring built the barn. In the summer added 3 pastures. In the fall bought two broodmares. Now I'm out of money and have to put my nose to the grindstone before I can begin the next project which will be a round pen (which is partially started, thanks to the excavator who did the barn). And....need a horse trailer. It's all so much fun but..work too. Loving life.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just reminding you that the quickest way to become a millionaire in the horse business (even when it's just your hobby, maybe even more so then) is to start with $2 million.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

JADIP said:


> Basically .. I just don't know where to focus .. there's land to clear, fences to put up, old fallen fences to tear out, pastures that need to completely overhauled and seeded, stalls and a roof to repair .. and the cash flow and time to do it all. I have the sinking feeling we jumped in feet first into the deep end and neither of us know how to swim ... but, I still love it. Any insight would be appreciated.


This is what I would do:
First Shelter / hangover roof!
- because you will want that for winter.

The pasture seeding can wait until spring. (Although I think some people over seed in fall too)

Tearing out old fences is a good weekend by weekend job. Don't have to do it all at once.

I imagine for clearing land and putting up fences you're hiring people? That mostly depends on financial situation at the time.


Those are just my initial thoughts, 
Cait


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jadip, I'm just over a year into my place, and know exactly where you are coming from! Follow Mulefeather's brilliant advise - wish I had it from the start, as it was a slow and sometimes expensive path coming to those similar conclusions!


My own list has evolved greatly since moving in, so I'd do the bare minimum for safety, shelter & feed and seeing what your needs truly are as you go. For instance, I thought stalls were a necessity for my previously-show-barn-boarded gelding, but he's learned how to thrive in the 3 sided shelter I prepared for his initial arrival. I had to unexpectedly replace my entire barn roof 2 months after moving in and couldn't afford to add stalls, and now I don't believe I'll be building any stalls after all. My run-in type setup allows for much quicker feeding & cleaning then if I had to move two horses in and out of stalls twice a day - a great help since my work commute has doubled since moving out of the city. I can easily use gate panels to block off a space if a horse requires "stall" rest or if I want to keep someone clean for a show, or even put up a "stall" of panels in my open shop/barn if the weather were severe enough that I felt the run-in shed wasn't sufficient.


I also fenced off a small pasture initially and began adding to it as the budget allowed. If your horses respect it, hot wire/rope is a fairly economical route. I love that I can run a wire on temporary step-in posts to block off temp areas for seeding, rotation, or to allow some grazing when the pasture is too wet to chance hooves tearing up the whole thing.


In some respects, having a mostly "blank slate" is fun, because you can set it up exactly to YOUR needs, instead of the previous owners. Good luck!


----------

